# Going To Pick Up My 2007 30rls In The Morning



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

I will be going to pick up my 2007 30 RLS Sydney tomorrow in Birmingham. I unloaded my 25RSS and I could not believe how much stuff we have collected in the 25RSS. We wander how we get our TT's overloaded. It mite be a good idea to unload every year or so and reload.

Stan


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Good luck picking up the new Outback.

I hope you found a good home for the 25RSS.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sweet!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

MC56, Congrats on the upgrade! Don't forget your PDI checklist! I'm sure it will be easier the second time around.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have fun tomorrow, Stan!









And the unloading each year is a great idea! That should be part of de-winterizing every spring. Or for that matter, winterizing in the fall. I think most of us would be surprised just how much unnecessary weight we are lugging around!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Stan, Congrats on the new TT.

Good Luck with your pickup.

C-Mac


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You must be STOKED!!!

Congrats on the new Outback. Now you need to go buy more stuff to fill this one up.


----------



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

MC56 said:


> I will be going to pick up my 2007 30 RLS Sydney tomorrow in Birmingham. I unloaded my 25RSS and I could not believe how much stuff we have collected in the 25RSS. We wander how we get our TT's overloaded. It mite be a good idea to unload every year or so and reload.
> 
> Stan


I'm home from Birmingham, my truck pulled it great the only thing I noticed different was the TT bounced a little more than the 25rss but I think this will be better when it is loaded( Highway 59 north from Birmingham is terrible) may have to get heavier bars on the hitch I have 800 may have to get 1,000.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations, Stan! *
That is going to be a great upgrade!









I agree you are going to need to upgrade your W/D bars, but I think with that trailer I would go to 1,200# bars. The 1,000# bars are just sufficient on my 28RS-DS. If I had it to do over, I would go 1,200# on mine, and you are a lot heavier than me.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Stan,

Glad to see you got the new trailer home ok.

Happy Outbackin!

C-Mac


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats on your new Outback Stan action

Enjoy and Happy Camping!
Dawn


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

Congratulations Stan. If you got your 30RLS from Dandy, they do a very good job on warranty work. That's where I bought mine and I have a great relationship with Jeff and the folks in service. Good Luck. I know you will enjoy it.
Ben


----------

